# Wave point led lamp



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

So I've been wanting to rip the horrid looking fake plants from my 10g but my hood is just some cheapo pos and I'm gonna get a glass canopy for it and I wanted an led light fixture and its been hard to find one that's not too much $$, then I saw these wave point led fixtures that are cheap and look decent, they are 16w and have a kelvin of 10,000, my biggest concern is will this turn my 10g into an algea farm without co2? I wanted just a low tech/ low light shrimp tank but for only alittle over 40 bucks it might be a battle worth fighting but just wanted some input, thanks in advance


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

they do look decent. Probably would be real nice on 10.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I really like how it looks and clamps on the back of the aquarium, it has perfect wattage for a 10g I just don't know about the kelvin rating, I initially wanted something in the 6500-8000k only because that seemed to be the most common range but this is getting hard to pass up, I'm just worried about having a rediculous algea battle turn up, does the kelvin rating have that big of an effect? Or is it a combonation of high kelvin and high wattage? This light is a tad over 1.5w per g so it'd be on the lowend but the kelvin is high and I'm confused, I'm not too savvy on planted tanks yet as you can tell lol


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's the link of what I'm lookin at if that helps at all

WavePoint 12" Micro Sun LED High Output Clamp Light - Super Blue & Daylight Aquarium LED Light Fixtures


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

That would probably be a pretty good light; and I doubt it would create problematic algae. But I think you should shop around a bit; I've seen no-name brand LEDs similar to that on eBay for $20-30, and even Cree systems which use the best LEDs available for maybe the same price or a little more. Just look around for the best deal before you buy exclusively from one source.

Take a look at this DIY kit:

12 LEDs DIY kit

For $55 and it's very high quality


----------

